#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Hunger, The

## PampKin Head

Начало 90-х... Все еще Ленинград... 

В промозглом тумане люди похожи на тени. Бредешь по Невскому проспекту, переполненный ожиданием если не конца света, то маленькой смерти. Небольшая комната, заполенная людьми. Видеомагнитофон (экая диковинка!) глотает кассету и начинается волшебство...
-=-
В фильме нет монахов, буддистов и прочей внешней атрибутики. Но есть тема скоротечного увядания. В Ламриме Дже Дзонкапы говорится, что если бы страдание старения обрушились на человека мгновенно, то он не смог этого вынести...

Не проходит и недели без воспоминания о том, *как* старел Боуи... За эту сцена фильм получает полный зачот...

http://sharereactor.ru/cgi-bin/mzinfo.cgi?id=1852

----------

